# 67 GTO interior paint, help



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

Stripping down the interior of 67 GTO w/parchment interior, would like to paint all metal and the material/plastic around the bucket seats.... Called the auto supply house again today and still no clue what paint to use, so who or where to look? I see Ames has paint in the spray can but what do you think of this? My painter wants to use two stage for my daily driver...
My questions are if you can answer:
- What is the correct paint number for the interior Parchment?

-Top of dash/glove box...black, what gloss or black did they use again for '67?

-The black around my rally II dash is currently a flat black I'd call it, was repainted in the 80's so I don't know what it was before, do you?

-Spray cans vs. mixing paint for quality of paint?


Whatever information or direction you can send me, I will be thankful! I am going to be out of the country for a short trip but will be checking back in once I return, thanks again!


----------

